# Can Isotretinoin cause DP?



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

So today I went with my mom to a dermatologist because I have a lot of pimples and he diagnosed me with Cystic Acne. He prescribed me Isotretoin of 20g and of 10g. I am going to take these two every day for 6 months to fully cure my acne. However, when I read the instructions I got a little scared on the side effects part. It said depression or even commit suicide. So does any of you know if this will make my DP stronger? It is weak now, but I don't wanna get it strong!

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

never heard of it causing dp/dr, and ive read many articles that the depression doesnt happen, but ive also read some that say it does.


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

giorgos said:


> So today I went with my mom to a dermatologist because I have a lot of pimples and he diagnosed me with Cystic Acne. He prescribed me Isotretoin of 20g and of 10g. I am going to take these two every day for 6 months to fully cure my acne. However, when I read the instructions I got a little scared on the side effects part. It said depression or even commit suicide. So does any of you know if this will make my DP stronger? It is weak now, but I don't wanna get it strong!
> 
> Thanks


Zinc deficiency causes acne breakouts. Zinc deficiency is also related to several, several mental disorders, etc. May be something to look into


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd ask your dr, only other way to find out is to try it, it would likely go away after stopping the drug


----------

